# New firmware coming for the Canon EOS R [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 9, 2019)

> We have been told that Canon is working on a new firmware version for the Canon EOS R. One of the things beings worked on is improved eye AF performance, most notably on subjects at a distance.
> Outside of that, what else is in the next EOS R firmware version is unknown. There should be the obvious bug fixes, but don’t hold your breath for new significant features.



Continue reading...


----------



## Stuart (Aug 9, 2019)

New code releases can sometimes herald features also developed for new cameras. But this sound like minor fixes so far.


----------



## criscokkat (Aug 9, 2019)

I think this is a good sign that the attitude of Canon has been forced to change because of Sony's actions on firmware. From the magic lantern days we know that certain features from newer models would have worked on older models too, but canon never expressed any interest in pushing them back. Software will be just as important as hardware in future bodies, and I hope this willingness to update/upgrade bodies with enhancements continues, instead of just only bug fixes.


----------



## jeanluc (Aug 9, 2019)

I love my R. But I agree with Scott Kelby on one of his recent blog posts that they really need to incorporate focus bracketing. The RP has it, and its just a firmware fix, and right now this is the "flagship" mirrorless camera in the lineup that is 1K more expensive, so no excuses....


----------



## Otara (Aug 9, 2019)

Or they can put it on the next camera model rather than giving it away for free. I know what Id put my money on.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 9, 2019)

Otara said:


> Or they can put it on the next camera model rather than giving it away for free. I know what Id put my money on.


They can put IBIS on the new camera model. Although EOS R has physical space reserved for it, it cannot be added via firmware.

CCAPI and focus bracketing can.


----------



## xanbarksdale (Aug 9, 2019)

All I want is 120fps, but I know that's not coming!


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 9, 2019)

jeanluc said:


> I love my R. But I agree with Scott Kelby on one of his recent blog posts that they really need to incorporate focus bracketing. The RP has it, and its just a firmware fix, and right now this is the "flagship" mirrorless camera in the lineup that is 1K more expensive, so no excuses....



Related to that, new lenses with less or no focus breathing would make the focus bracketing feature a bit more useful than it currently is.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 9, 2019)

Otara said:


> Or they can put it on the next camera model rather than giving it away for free. I know what Id put my money on.


Lol, It’s not Sony we’re talking about.. well, they eventually figured out they could update firmware rather than force you to buy a new camera, but took them long enough...


----------



## Viggo (Aug 9, 2019)

I would be very happy with an AF update, they’re my favorites


----------



## lbeck (Aug 9, 2019)

One thing is for sure, no matter if you love or hate Sony / Nikon / Leica / Panasonic. Olympus, etc ... competition breeds excellence. When Canon's competitors are doing things that benefit the userbase for free, (feature packed firmware udpates), eventually Canon will do the same. This goes for both software and hardware.


----------



## PGSanta (Aug 9, 2019)

jeanluc said:


> I love my R. But I agree with Scott Kelby on one of his recent blog posts that they really need to incorporate focus bracketing. The RP has it, and its just a firmware fix, and right now this is the "flagship" mirrorless camera in the lineup that is 1K more expensive, so no excuses....



YES!!! Please give us focus bracketing. I’d take that over improved eye-AF.


----------



## N-VB (Aug 9, 2019)

Same as for https://www.canonrumors.com/so-what-has-become-of-the-rumored-eos-r-and-c200-video-feature-updates/ ? Let's tease something new to come, and then nothing happened.


----------



## amorse (Aug 9, 2019)

Nice to see a firmware update that continues to improve functionality, though this may not be indicative of a change of heart for Canon, but rather a process of refinement for new tech. As the first model in Canon's RF line, I can understand how Canon would continue to improve the tech as they may not have had the experience to be sure of exactly how the R would perform in practical use. Likely this is more a subtle tweak to usability of existing features rather than a broad feature addition. Then again, I could be wrong and the firmware will be EOSR-Frimware-update-version-all-your-hopes-and-dreams.exe


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 9, 2019)

Everyone here talking like a CR1 is reliable. This is like a good or logical guess at this point. I doubt they will any anything else major. THey will just make a new camera. Canon is known for that.


----------



## HikeBike (Aug 9, 2019)

Better Eye-AF and focus bracketing would be great. I think there's a decent chance of both of these features being included.


----------



## sdz (Aug 9, 2019)

N-VB said:


> Same as for https://www.canonrumors.com/so-what-has-become-of-the-rumored-eos-r-and-c200-video-feature-updates/ ? Let's tease something new to come, and then nothing happened.



This. I'very waited for this rumored update sive I read about it.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Aug 9, 2019)

I too love my EOS R, but improved Eye Auto Focus is most welcome and needed as the Sony Eye and Face Auto Focus is currently so much better than the Canon feature on offer. So, to keep in touch with Sony these improvements are essential, and I’m pleased to hear Canon are now sharing with current owners via firmware updates rather than reserving this for just new models.


----------



## deleteme (Aug 9, 2019)

criscokkat said:


> I think this is a good sign that the attitude of Canon has been forced to change because of Sony's actions on firmware. From the magic lantern days we know that certain features from newer models would have worked on older models too, but canon never expressed any interest in pushing them back. Software will be just as important as hardware in future bodies, and I hope this willingness to update/upgrade bodies with enhancements continues, instead of just only bug fixes.


I would say that it was Fuji that set the photo world on the path of functionality upgrades vie FW updates. Sony was quicker to catch on with Canon and Nikon only recently rousing themselves from their slumber on this concept.


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 9, 2019)

Besides focus bracketing which is almost certain, faster focus acquisition for smaller moving objects (e.g. BIF) would be very welcome. Using both cameras side-by-side, currently, EOS-R lags a bit behind 5DIV in this category.


----------



## oreoapple (Aug 9, 2019)

firmware update to improve AF (especially eye AF and tracking) would be nice: sony/nikon already light years ahead. Canon better step up and get ready for professional R body.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 9, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I would be very happy with an AF update, they’re my favorites


Was it you or Canon Fanboy who said it was already perfect?


----------



## Viggo (Aug 9, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Was it you or Canon Fanboy who said it was already perfect?


I said face detect already hit the eyes, and that eye-AF didn’t really add anything. For me the improvement would be more in general tracking of the fastest movement. Or really jerky movements when in face detect. I switch quite a bit between single point and auto-select, a more intelligent auto-tracking would be cool.


----------



## LesC (Aug 9, 2019)

Another vote from me for Focus bracketing. The RP has it so would seem odd for the R not to have it too.


----------



## mchris (Aug 9, 2019)

I would like to see some minor features added.
A self timer:continuous mode like the M50.
The ability to attach PDoF to any button.
Remote shutter release via bluetooth connection, like the M50 again!
Ability to send RAW files to a smartphone (not just JPEGs) in a way to compensate the missing 2nd SD card slot.


----------



## gzroxas (Aug 9, 2019)

Is be very happy if they could improve Eye AF, as well as bringing a proper intervalomenter in camera! The 80D has it, and I want to be able to control RAW files instead of having a pre-made video
Also the actual product would be 6K+ 
IF they can manage extra features too it would be even cooler, but usually it’s just bug fixes uff


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 9, 2019)

Any improvements are welcome on a camera I already own. But face detection has really been just fine for me and always hits the eye. Yet I still see reviews saying it focuses on the tip of the nose? I haven't seen any reviews provide evidence of this, they just say it. People are so bad and lazy about reviewing products sometimes.

A serious area that needs improvement is the responsiveness of the AF box moving with the subject, however. It's VERY slow in this department, so it would be nice if this gets better...but believe it's a limitation of the hardware onboard.

Bring on the enhancements. The last firmware update was a major quality of life improvement for me.


----------



## HikeBike (Aug 9, 2019)

mchris said:


> Remote shutter release via bluetooth connection, like the M50 again!



I'm unaware of the M50's functionality, but you can remotely trigger the shutter wirelessly using either your smartphone or Canon's BR-E1 remote.


----------



## mchris (Aug 9, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> I'm unaware of the M50's functionality, but you can remotely trigger the shutter wirelessly using either your smartphone or Canon's BR-E1 remote.


Yes but for a smartphone you must use WiFi connection which eats a lot of battery juice on both.


----------



## jvillain (Aug 9, 2019)

gzroxas said:


> Is be very happy if they could improve Eye AF, as well as bringing a proper intervalomenter in camera! The 80D has it, and I want to be able to control RAW files instead of having a pre-made video
> Also the actual product would be 6K+
> IF they can manage extra features too it would be even cooler, but usually it’s just bug fixes uff


I vote for adding an intervalometer as well, but as much talk as Canon did about changing their ways about adding features after launch it just isn't in their DNA. 

EyeAF at a greater distance would be nice. It currently works pretty good in close but loses lock after more than a 3 or 4 steps back.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 9, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> Any improvements are welcome on a camera I already own. But face detection has really been just fine for me and always hits the eye. Yet I still see reviews saying it focuses on the tip of the nose? I haven't seen any reviews provide evidence of this, they just say it. People are so bad and lazy about reviewing products sometimes.
> 
> A serious area that needs improvement is the responsiveness of the AF box moving with the subject, however. It's VERY slow in this department, so it would be nice if this gets better...but believe it's a limitation of the hardware onboard.
> 
> Bring on the enhancements. The last firmware update was a major quality of life improvement for me.


the focus is fine but it takes foreversometimes for the eye af to kick in. also it doesnt work with sunglasses


----------



## N-VB (Aug 9, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> the focus is fine but it takes foreversometimes for the eye af to kick in. also it doesnt work with sunglasses


And eye AF doesn't work behind a brick wall, what a shame Canon!


----------



## Eersel (Aug 10, 2019)

So 9 FPS in continuous Af?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 10, 2019)

N-VB said:


> And eye AF doesn't work behind a brick wall, what a shame Canon!


shame on machines that cant tell a face with common things covering one part is still a face. I know.


----------



## vaotix (Aug 10, 2019)

Loving Canon's attitude towards firmware with their FF mirrorless line so far. I do wonder how long they'll keep pushing updates for the EOS R after their Pro camera comes out, though.


----------



## Loyallnot (Aug 10, 2019)

I think it is important to realize that in the old days, when you purchased a product, it was presumed that you did your best to produce it. You put your name on it and staked your reputation on the quality of your product. If you wanted to do business in the future, you had to be willing to look your neighbor in the eye and hold your head high. If you were not willing to produce a quality product, charge a fair price related to your cost of production, and stand behind it, then you were viewed as a crook and your business was fairly assisted to failure. Times have changed.

A firmware update is a lot like taking responsibility for a product that was not finished and sold at a premium price. We did not pay thousands of dollars for old technology that is tried and true (inferior). We really are supporting Canon in their push for new technology and our purchase represents a level of faith and confidence. In affect our goodwill represents our willingness to accept a certain level of risk for them. Canon could very easily say you bought what you bought and you are not entitled to any support while we finish our product. Thereby, only making it available to those customers who waited until they got it right. It sounds like there are many customers who would be pleased with such a business and eagerly support them. 

However, I am certain Canon understands that many (at least the older) customers would never invest in a camera that was produced without ongoing support and development, at least to the fair extent that the camera realized its original marketed design objectives and reasonable lifespan. 

I don't expect a new sensor with stabilization, an extra card slot, and autodeployed light box. But I do expect more firmware upgrades and if slow motion etc can be enabled it should be. 

Just another perspective on doing business fairly.

Happy shooting


----------



## Uneternal (Aug 10, 2019)

oreoapple said:


> firmware update to improve AF (especially eye AF and tracking) would be nice: sony/nikon already light years ahead. Canon better step up and get ready for professional R body.


Yeah, light years... Thats why Canon gets more hit rate in test... The only thing thats bad is Canons tracking display is slower than it actually tracks.




I'd rather like to see a proper intervalometer, a mode with less crop in 4K, the 120 fps mode with DPAF and user selectable if attached EF-S lenses get cropped. And bugfixes for when the camera freezes if you attach a manual lens with AF-confirmation chip.


----------



## Fran Decatta (Aug 10, 2019)

Any improvement is always welcome!


----------



## Act444 (Aug 10, 2019)

Normalnorm said:


> I would say that it was Fuji that set the photo world on the path of functionality upgrades vie FW updates. Sony was quicker to catch on with Canon and Nikon only recently rousing themselves from their slumber on this concept.



I don't think this would be unprecedented territory for Canon. Remember the firmware upgrade for the original M that drastically sped up its AF capabilities? Or the firmware update that added new features to the original 7D? 

So they've done this before. The question might be now, will this become a rule with the new R-system cameras, rather than an occasional exception?


----------



## deleteme (Aug 10, 2019)

Act444 said:


> I don't think this would be unprecedented territory for Canon. Remember the firmware upgrade for the original M that drastically sped up its AF capabilities? Or the firmware update that added new features to the original 7D?
> 
> So they've done this before. The question might be now, will this become a rule with the new R-system cameras, rather than an occasional exception?


Yes, but that was well after Fuji started this phenomenon. Before that, FW updates were bug fixes and updates to the Norwegian language menus.


----------



## Architect1776 (Aug 10, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Lol, It’s not Sony we’re talking about.. well, they eventually figured out they could update firmware rather than force you to buy a new camera, but took them long enough...



I would be willing to pay for an update if Canon would make it. 
No biggie as long as it improved my camera.


----------



## Architect1776 (Aug 10, 2019)

gzroxas said:


> Is be very happy if they could improve Eye AF, as well as bringing a proper intervalomenter in camera! The 80D has it, and I want to be able to control RAW files instead of having a pre-made video
> Also the actual product would be 6K+
> IF they can manage extra features too it would be even cooler, but usually it’s just bug fixes uff



Perhaps today's marketing would not allow this but Canon did extremely well with 3 models. 
F-1, FTb and TX. Each updated over time and the EF later added. 
Why not a pro model, advanced amateur and casual shooter not desiring every bell and whistle?
All with same high quality sensor but other features left off as price goes down.


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 10, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> I would be willing to pay for an update if Canon would make it.
> No biggie as long as it improved my camera.



Same here - if it increases the usability of a camera by paying 30 EUR/USD compared to buying a new one for 2000 EUR/USD it would be cheap and fair for Canons programmers and testers.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 10, 2019)

Normalnorm said:


> Yes, but that was well after Fuji started this phenomenon. Before that, FW updates were bug fixes and updates to the Norwegian language menus.


Well, we also want to have our menus spelled correctly


----------



## shanneba (Aug 10, 2019)

Expect some improved Security updates for the PTP (Picture Transfer Protocol) and firmware update process.


----------



## mrproxy (Aug 11, 2019)

Dear Canon,
Few ideas for firmware update from an actual user who has EOS R on active use since day 3 from release. 
1)
Please please change the distance when proximity sensor switches from back screen to EVF. Currently it is way to sensitive. 
Please set it to ~3-4mm from EVF. And also please make it to switch way faster. Its sometimes laggy. Because ofter sensor is trigered by neckstrap, hand movement etc.
2)
Its not a popular demand, but with canon flash used why such a slow frame rate? This could be improved greatly.
3) Please change direction when turning wheel to switch between Av Tv M and other modes. Current direction when turning wheel seems kinda unlogical and I cannot get to it. Otherwise around would be way better. 
4)Please - close shutter when lens is removed not only when camera is turned off.
5) Close shutter way faster when camera is turned off. It seems that function to close shutter is last in turn off sequence. 
I can manage to switch to turn off camera and change lenses before shutter comes down to protect sensor. Sometimes if find myself to wait for few seconds before shutter closes and then change lenses.
6)I dont have any lenses with IS, but friends who have complain that IS is always on - therefore battery is used a lot more. This could be software fix. 
7) Why it is not possible to read lens info from FD lenses?
8) Intervalometer



Rest of wishes here on forum are to improve Auto focus. Yes - that would be great, but that makes small part of improvements you could make for thoes who really use the camera and would improve a lot.

My complaint about auto focus even does not make TOP8 of issues you could fix to make this camera waaaaaay better. 

Thanks 
Janis


----------



## flip314 (Aug 11, 2019)

mrproxy said:


> 7) Why it is not possible to read lens info from FD lenses?



Because there's no electrical contacts on FD lenses? How do you expect the camera to tell anything about the lens?


----------



## Viggo (Aug 11, 2019)

Orange menu no.3 let’s you change direction of Tv/Av wheels.

I have set “Lens electronic MF” to My Menu to turn it off when I don’t need it, because it activates the camera when it’s hanging on the strap. I initially thought it was the VF. That can also happen, but not as often for me. Anyway, I set the camera to ECO-mode so that it shuts down faster and the proximity of the EVF sensor is not as big of an issue.

I agree though, we should be able to change the sensitivity there, because if I want to use the flippyscreen I actually have to take my strap off to hold the camera far enough from my body. Either that or manually force the screen to be active.

I also agree with the “IS always on” it’s just a horrendous decision , it was even on when I used the menu’s. Wears out the IS unit and the camera battery for sure.


----------



## HAWKS61 (Aug 11, 2019)

I’d love to see them add an intervalometer function my old 80d had it, I believe the RP has it but the R needs one please.
How hard can it be


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm hoping for:
- An electronic level like the one on the 5 D IV, the R's being simply far too intrusive.
- A way to regulate the viewfinder's brightness.
- A more "restrictive" focus peaking
Otherwise, more possibilities to customize the viewfinder's information.
Yet, extremely satisfied with the EOS R, really great little camera!


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 11, 2019)

HAWKS61 said:


> I’d love to see them add an intervalometer function my old 80d had it, I believe the RP has it but the R needs one please.
> How hard can it be


No reason the RP should have anything that the R doesent, really. 

Canon put your ish all in one place dawg!


----------



## tvb (Aug 11, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> - A way to regulate the viewfinder's brightness.


It's already there - just use the display brightness menu while viewfinder is active.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 11, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> I'm hoping for:
> - An electronic level like the one on the 5 D IV, the R's being simply far too intrusive.
> - A way to regulate the viewfinder's brightness.
> - A more "restrictive" focus peaking
> ...


You CAN adjust VF brightness.

Agreed on the level, it’s way too much..


----------



## Fran Decatta (Aug 11, 2019)

Viggo said:


> You CAN adjust VF brightness.
> 
> Agreed on the level, it’s way too much..


Where can you adjust the VF brightness? because I didn't find the option... just for screen. 

Sometimes I felt the VF not bright enough when use the camera in bright sunlight.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 11, 2019)

Fran Decatta said:


> Where can you adjust the VF brightness? because I didn't find the option... just for screen.
> 
> Sometimes I felt the VF not bright enough when use the camera in bright sunlight.


Use the brightness option for the screen, just look through the EVF, not on the screen, the option changes.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 11, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I also agree with the “IS always on” it’s just a horrendous decision , it was even on when I used the menu’s. Wears out the IS unit and the camera battery for sure.



Is this true in any AF mode? No menu options to cancel this out? Wow, this seems incredibly STUUUUUPID. Definitely needs a firmware fix, if Canon can do it.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 11, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Is this true in any AF mode? No menu options to cancel this out? Wow, this seems incredibly STUUUUUPID. Definitely needs a firmware fix, if Canon can do it.


I hardly use anything but Servo, at least in that case the IS was always on and it annoyed the [email protected] out of me...

The one solution that works is to switch the IS off on the lens itself, but it’s easy to see why that is not a viable option in the go.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 11, 2019)

I thought of another thing I mentioned when the R was first released that still stands today;

A metering option that is true average and not heavily weighted on the AF point, it leads to a lot of EC adjusting ...


----------



## Fran Decatta (Aug 11, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Use the brightness option for the screen, just look through the EVF, not on the screen, the option changes.


I already tryed that, but I see no changes, may be im doing it wrong


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 11, 2019)

tvb said:


> It's already there - just use the display brightness menu while viewfinder is active.


Thanks a lot !


----------



## Viggo (Aug 11, 2019)

Fran Decatta said:


> I already tryed that, but I see no changes, may be im doing it wrong


Which brightness level are you at?


----------



## maves (Aug 12, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> I'm hoping for:
> - An electronic level like the one on the 5 D IV, the R's being simply far too intrusive.
> - A way to regulate the viewfinder's brightness.
> - A more "restrictive" focus peaking
> ...



+1 for a less obtrusive electronic level. I use tilt shift lenses with focus peaking a lot while travelling, hand held, and it can be a real pain to use the level. That would be my biggest complaint against the R. Apart from that I've found it a huge step up from my 5Diii and I got it for less than half the price of a 5Div (Approx. USD$1690 including RF 35mm 1.8 IS, brand new with full Canon Australia Warranty). Focus peaking has made manual focus lenses a dream, I don't have to zoom in x10 with tilt shift lenses to confirm focus and TS lenses don't throw out the metering when Shifted, meaning I can use aperture priority when shooting on the run. The focus performance of my EF fast lenses has become so much more consistent! Adapting vintage glass is easy and can nail focus even at f1.2. I get that the R wasn't the A7Riii Killer or 5Div replacement that people were after, but I have found it to be absolutely excellent for my needs.


----------



## deleteme (Aug 12, 2019)

WRT the level, I have found that on my cameras they are a little off and if I use them my verticals aren't vertical.
I use a bubble on my tripod head and that works OK but poorly in the dark.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 12, 2019)

Normalnorm said:


> WRT the level, I have found that on my cameras they are a little off and if I use them my verticals aren't vertical.
> I use a bubble on my tripod head and that works OK but poorly in the dark.


Do you have the latest firmware? It wasn’t accurate with the first firmware, but found it to be much better now.

With both directions green you still have converging lines?


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 12, 2019)

I insist:
Dear Canon, gimme the 5 D IV's electronic level in the EOS R.
It's a dream to use handheld with the TSE 24 lens.
The huge level-monster in the R should be at least offset, to facilitate measuring and focusing manually.


----------



## CampanellaFoto (Aug 12, 2019)

Yeah, Canon really needs to up their game when it comes to firmware. When I tested out the Sony a9 earlier this year and Sony touted all they changed and improved with every firmware version it really made annoyed at how little Canon offers when updating firmware.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 12, 2019)

CampanellaFoto said:


> Yeah, Canon really needs to up their game when it comes to firmware. When I tested out the Sony a9 earlier this year and Sony touted all they changed and improved with every firmware version it really made annoyed at how little Canon offers when updating firmware.



.... because SONY imaging products are in a perpetual BETA testing mode. or even pre-BETA mode called sometimes ALPHA... oh, wait.. ALPHA? hm...
every firmware is another daily build with bugs squashed and bugs added..
Canon products are polished.
A7R - Beta 1
A7R II - Beta 2
A7R III - Beta 3
A7R IV - Pre-release.
A7R V - release to public


----------



## HikeBike (Aug 12, 2019)

mrproxy said:


> Dear Canon,
> 3) Please change direction when turning wheel to switch between Av Tv M and other modes.



Yes!!! Please, please, please include a setting to make this possible. This might be my biggest complaint about the camera. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 12, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> Yes!!! Please, please, please include a setting to make this possible. This might be my biggest complaint about the camera. Drives me nuts.


I can’t understand this one?

When turning the wheel to the right, the selector goes right on screen, isn’t that pretty logical? What am I missing?

And usually I just touch the desired mode.


----------



## HikeBike (Aug 12, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I can’t understand this one?
> 
> When turning the wheel to the right, the selector goes right on screen, isn’t that pretty logical? What am I missing?
> 
> And usually I just touch the desired mode.



It is logical...and it isn't. Depends on how you tend to think of the selection method. I want to select the mode to the right by turning the dial clockwise. As though the dial represents a gear, and the selection screen represents a connected gear. The gear on the right (the dial) should make the gear on the left (the display) turn. Connected gears turn in opposite directions, and this is how my brain thinks the camera should also function. Similar to a scroll wheel on a mouse (on a PC). Moving the scroll wheel upward makes things on the display move downward.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 12, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> It is logical...and it isn't. Depends on how you tend to think of the selection method. I want to select the mode to the right by turning the dial clockwise. As though the dial represents a gear, and the selection screen represents a connected gear. The gear on the right (the dial) should make the gear on the left (the display) turn. Connected gears turn in opposite directions, and this is how my brain thinks the camera should also function. Similar to a scroll wheel on a mouse (on a PC). Moving the scroll wheel upward makes things on the display move downward.


Good point and it should be programmable. Same issue with my gimbal and it is programmable, giving the choice.

Jack


----------



## Viggo (Aug 12, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> It is logical...and it isn't. Depends on how you tend to think of the selection method. I want to select the mode to the right by turning the dial clockwise. As though the dial represents a gear, and the selection screen represents a connected gear. The gear on the right (the dial) should make the gear on the left (the display) turn. Connected gears turn in opposite directions, and this is how my brain thinks the camera should also function. Similar to a scroll wheel on a mouse (on a PC). Moving the scroll wheel upward makes things on the display move downward.


That’s really funny, and I get you’re coming from. I always switch way on my Mac, because I think it’s very logical to scroll the wheel down to move the screen down. Because it’s the same direction.

We had a discussion here where we asked different people; Which side of the bed do you sleep on? Seems pretty straight forward, but nearly all women and men answered the SAME side when they are a couple. Men tend to determine the side when standing at the foot end and which side do we go to, and women tend to answer when they are actually laying down in bed, so they both laid on the left side from different POV.

But, when it comes to cars, I say left hand side when I sit in the car, not stand in front of it, go figure..


----------



## HikeBike (Aug 12, 2019)

Viggo said:


> That’s really funny, and I get you’re coming from. I always switch way on my Mac, because I think it’s very logical to scroll the wheel down to move the screen down. Because it’s the same direction.
> 
> We had a discussion here where we asked different people; Which side of the bed do you sleep on? Seems pretty straight forward, but nearly all women and men answered the SAME side when they are a couple. Men tend to determine the side when standing at the foot end and which side do we go to, and women tend to answer when they are actually laying down in bed, so they both laid on the left side from different POV.
> 
> But, when it comes to cars, I say left hand side when I sit in the car, not stand in front of it, go figure..



I thought about what you said...and my answer was the left side. I texted my wife. She also said the left side. That's hilarious.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 12, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> I thought about what you said...and my answer was the left side. I texted my wife. She also said the left side. That's hilarious.


Brilliant!


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 12, 2019)

mrproxy said:


> Please please change the distance when proximity sensor switches from back screen to EVF. Currently it is way to sensitive.
> Please set it to ~3-4mm from EVF. And also please make it to switch way faster. Its sometimes laggy. Because ofter sensor is trigered by neckstrap, hand movement etc.


You can have it less sensitive or less laggy, which do you want? The reason it's so sensitive is so that it can sense you bringing the camera up to your face even before you have it completely against your face to reduce how laggy you perceive it to be. If you made the EVF sensor less sensitive, it would be more laggy, as it wouldn't start switching to the EVF until the camera was closer to your face.

Yes ideally the EVF would just turn on faster, but I assume Canon has done everything they could to make it change over as fast as possible, so they had to also make the EVF sensor extra sensitive to reduce the perceived lag.

So again, with the current technology, you have to choose one, less sensitive or less laggy. I'm glad Canon made it as sensitive as it is to reduce the lag, even if it is occasionally annoying when it switches to EVF because my hand is too close to the sensor when using the touch screen.


----------



## Fran Decatta (Aug 12, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Which brightness level are you at?


I normally use the neutral brightness, but changing it, only affect at the screen. I also tryed with the shortcut, but is the same.

EDIT: Done! I didn't tryed to change brightness on menu directly looking through the viewfinder. Man, im sincerely grateful!

Thanks, Viggo!


----------



## Viggo (Aug 12, 2019)

Fran Decatta said:


> I normally use the neutral brightness, but changing it, only affect at the screen. I also tryed with the shortcut, but is the same.
> 
> EDIT: Done! I didn't tryed to change brightness on menu directly looking through the viewfinder. Man, im sincerely grateful!
> 
> Thanks, Viggo!


Excellent! Glad it worked out


----------



## tvb (Aug 12, 2019)

mrproxy said:


> Please please change the distance when proximity sensor switches from back screen to EVF. Currently it is way to sensitive.
> Please set it to ~3-4mm from EVF. And also please make it to switch way faster. Its sometimes laggy. Because ofter sensor is trigered by neckstrap, hand movement etc.


I ended up disabling automatic EVF/screen switching and assigning the switch to movie button (the one with red dot). Surprisingly it's a very convenient setup, give it a try :3


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 12, 2019)

Viggo said:


> But, when it comes to cars, I say left hand side when I sit in the car, not stand in front of it, go figure..


I agree!

Standing in front of a car can be very painful!


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 12, 2019)

Otara said:


> Or they can put it on the next camera model rather than giving it away for free. I know what Id put my money on.


Welcome to the forum, where negative reigns!


----------



## Architect1776 (Aug 13, 2019)

mrproxy said:


> Dear Canon,
> Few ideas for firmware update from an actual user who has EOS R on active use since day 3 from release.
> 1)
> Please please change the distance when proximity sensor switches from back screen to EVF. Currently it is way to sensitive.
> ...



FD lenses have no data so the camera cannot read the info. A better suggestion would be to be able to enter in FD, FL and R lens data in a memory bank that could be selected from easily for those lenses.


----------



## deleteme (Aug 14, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Do you have the latest firmware? It wasn’t accurate with the first firmware, but found it to be much better now.
> 
> With both directions green you still have converging lines?


Yes.


----------



## mrproxy (Aug 14, 2019)

One more feature that might be good - if face detect is used and there are more than one face in frame, i could select to focus between faces in frame. I think AF automatically selects nearest face, but sometimes could be usefull to change.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 14, 2019)

mrproxy said:


> One more feature that might be good - if face detect is used and there are more than one face in frame, i could select to focus between faces in frame. I think AF automatically selects nearest face, but sometimes could be usefull to change.


You can choose in One Shot, and in servo you have a starting AF point and it will track the face you lock on to.


----------



## mrproxy (Aug 14, 2019)

Viggo said:


> You can choose in One Shot, and in servo you have a starting AF point and it will track the face you lock on to.


How can I switch between faces in one shot?


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 18, 2019)

mrproxy said:


> Dear Canon,
> Few ideas for firmware update from an actual user who has EOS R on active use since day 3 from release.


If you want Canon to know what you'd like, you should write to Canon. Canon doesn't run or moderate this forum.


mrproxy said:


> 3) Please change direction when turning wheel to switch between Av Tv M and other modes. Current direction when turning wheel seems kinda unlogical and I cannot get to it. Otherwise around would be way better.


As an "actual user", you know the wheel can be turned in either direction.


mrproxy said:


> 5) Close shutter way faster when camera is turned off. It seems that function to close shutter is last in turn off sequence.
> I can manage to switch to turn off camera and change lenses before shutter comes down to protect sensor. Sometimes if find myself to wait for few seconds before shutter closes and then change lenses.


You should send your camera in for service. Mine never takes a few seconds to close. Ever. It always closes in 2 seconds or less, tops.


mrproxy said:


> 7) Why it is not possible to read lens info from FD lenses?


OMG


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 18, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I can’t understand this one?
> 
> When turning the wheel to the right, the selector goes right on screen, isn’t that pretty logical? What am I missing?
> 
> And usually I just touch the desired mode.


You were lucky enough to be born with a thumb that works in both directions.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 18, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> FD lenses have no data so the camera cannot read the info. A better suggestion would be to be able to enter in FD, FL and R lens data in a memory bank that could be selected from easily for those lenses.


I don't see what the RP/R cameras need to know from any MF adapted lens. The apertures are manual, the focus is manual, and the camera does the metering. The only thing one changes in camera is shutter speed. The only possibility that I can think of, and I only know this from my Olympus, is to enter focal length for IBIS to calculate what it needs to know to function properly. The RP nor the R have IBIS. I have 40+ M42 screw mount prime lenses. They all worked fine on my 5D mark III and also on my R. It is much more efficient to just enter focal length on an IBIS equipped camera than entering the focal length info for every single lens and then selecting what lens one is using from some sort of drop down menu (Not that I would be against that, but that is really all the IBIS cameras need to know... focal length). That's just my personal experience from having used MF lenses with no electronic communications very extensively on digital cameras. I would imagine (hope) that when Canon releases an IBIS equipped camera that focal length for non-electronic MF lenses will also have to be entered.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 18, 2019)

mrproxy said:


> 7) Why it is not possible to read lens info from FD lenses?



Yes, why is that you can not read the digital data from a pre-digital lens?

Your points were reasonable, but This one isn’t going to happen


----------



## mrproxy (Aug 20, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Yes, why is that you can not read the digital data from a pre-digital lens?
> 
> Your points were reasonable, but This one isn’t going to happen


Yeah - i found that out next morning when woke up and read what I have written.  But it would be nice if I could program what manual lenses I have. Then once attached I could select from menu. Only reason this could do good is when I want to do some statistics in Lightroom.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 20, 2019)

mrproxy said:


> Yeah - i found that out next morning when woke up and read what I have written.  But it would be nice if I could program what manual lenses I have. Then once attached I could select from menu. Only reason this could do good is when I want to do some statistics in Lightroom.



Magic Lantern has such a feature, but the R is still a few years away from being supported by that.

I would love such a feature, it would save a lot of time compared to using the LR lenstagger plugin.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 20, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> Magic Lantern has such a feature, but the R is still a few years away from being supported by that.
> 
> I would love such a feature, it would save a lot of time compared to using the LR lenstagger plugin.


It's heartening to see a person who has had a small mental lapse on a technically not get hammered. It's a good personal reminder not to behave in a condescending manner any time I might reply and it makes CR a more friendly place for all of us.

Jack


----------



## HikeBike (Aug 22, 2019)

Firmware 1.3.0 has been released. It only adds support for the RF 24-240 lens.


----------



## xanbarksdale (Aug 22, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> Firmware 1.3.0 has been released. It only adds support for the RF 24-240 lens.



Well that’s extremely disappointing...


----------



## vlasena (Aug 23, 2019)

Things that needs to be addressed at EOS R IMHO:
1. changing from manual iso to auto iso - when changing manual iso settings via touch bar or control ring it is possible to choose all ISO values, however auto iso is not selectable. to set it you need to wait ~2-3sec and than it is selectable, which is quite annoying.
2. if lens control ring is set to change iso values than changing direction is not possible clockwise is always decreasing iso values.
3. time-lapse movie interval is set to minimum of 2 seconds, would be nice to have it smaller, at least 1 second should be possible without the need to change anything in the interface. 
4. would be nice to have c-log also in time-lapse movie mode, same as above.
5. interval timer should be added, why do we have it on EOS RP and not here?
6. canon 90d has support for 120P with digic 8 processor, why do we not have it with EOS R?


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 26, 2019)

vlasena said:


> 6. canon 90d has support for 120P with digic 8 processor, why do we not have it with EOS R?


Probably because the processor has a lot more to deal with in a mirrorless camera. Sending the image up to the EVF, and doing all of the computing related to autofocusing straight from the dual pixel image sensor for example.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 26, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Probably because the processor has a lot more to deal with in a mirrorless camera. Sending the image up to the EVF, and doing all of the computing related to autofocusing straight from the dual pixel image sensor for example.



More likely that the sensor in the R and RP isn't fast enough.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 28, 2019)

I guess this is a CR3 now  

New major AF firmware


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 28, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I don't see what the RP/R cameras need to know from any MF adapted lens. The apertures are manual, the focus is manual, and the camera does the metering. The only thing one changes in camera is shutter speed. The only possibility that I can think of, and I only know this from my Olympus, is to enter focal length for IBIS to calculate what it needs to know to function properly. The RP nor the R have IBIS. I have 40+ M42 screw mount prime lenses. They all worked fine on my 5D mark III and also on my R. It is much more efficient to just enter focal length on an IBIS equipped camera than entering the focal length info for every single lens and then selecting what lens one is using from some sort of drop down menu (Not that I would be against that, but that is really all the IBIS cameras need to know... focal length). That's just my personal experience from having used MF lenses with no electronic communications very extensively on digital cameras. I would imagine (hope) that when Canon releases an IBIS equipped camera that focal length for non-electronic MF lenses will also have to be entered.


Yet, what could be helpful, since like you I'm using (with great pleasure!) vintage lenses, are the "focusing arrows".
They work with EF lenses set on manual, but unfortunately not with vintage lenses.Maybe I should start using Dandelion-chip fitted adapters...


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 28, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Yet, what could be helpful, since like you I'm using (with great pleasure!) vintage lenses, are the "focusing arrows".
> They work with EF lenses set on manual, but unfortunately not with vintage lenses.Maybe I should start using Dandelion-chip fitted adapters...


I used the dandelion chipped adapters. They work pretty well, until the chips just fall off. The chips are glued to the slick adapter. There is no "grab" for the glue. Those chips also have to be programmed for the lens they are used on. Almost like AFMA. Tedious. That is one huge reason, besides the RF lenses, for my peaking the R over the 5D Mark IV. The focus peaking works well on the R. Too me, it is better than the dandelion chips and far less cumbersome. Have you tried the focus peaking with your manual focus lenses?

I got my wife a micro 4/3 Olympus. I had heard about focus peaking and tried it with my lenses. It worked well, but the 2X crop is horrible. A 35mm focal length looks like 70mm, etc. So wide angle is just about out of the question. So when Canon came out with the R, I decided to give it a try. Pretty darn good and no crop factor.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Aug 28, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I guess this is a CR3 now
> 
> New major AF firmware


That's really Impressive! Thanks for sharing! 



BTW, will a new firmware add IBIS and a second SD slot?


----------



## guidolima (Sep 3, 2019)

Got my R on April, during a trip to Japan. I am really enjoying the pleasures of evf. One thing I also liked is the touch and drag, but it could get some extra options. Using it, you feel that it could be quicker and the first thing I would like to try is an option set to the thirds. A smaller area to touch and drag will make the focus points roll faster (or work out a speed tracking sensitivity to move through the screen quicker). Smaller area would also be better to avoid cheaks and noses hitting it. Quarter of that screen is too big still. The “absolute” interface is almost useless with your eyes in the viewfinder, and I have the feeling that it would be very quick working with it. So the thirds would also be better for that. 
I don’t understand why after selecting a focus point we don’t have an option where you could enable the camera to aquire focus whenever you lift the finger off the screen, instead of half press or back button focus...
Yep, seems like Canon has some work until coming up to sony’s eye track autofocus, and as always, if guys can make it get better and better, it couldnt be bad to put it out to future firmware upgrades. Seems like new M60 has an awesome movement tracking as well... and of course getting all of these updates in the R would be great! The max shooting speed is also a downside I don’t understand...
As said before, the focus bracketing in the RP would be very welcomed in the R, and I still dont get it why its not here yet.
Another thing that should be implemented is an intervalomenter for stills! Its 2019, canon!


----------



## guidolima (Sep 4, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Probably because the processor has a lot more to deal with in a mirrorless camera. Sending the image up to the EVF, and doing all of the computing related to autofocusing straight from the dual pixel image sensor for example.


What’s the difference of sending data to evf or to rear screen? Or the 90 doesn’t make 120 while on liveview?


----------



## guidolima (Sep 4, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> You can have it less sensitive or less laggy, which do you want? The reason it's so sensitive is so that it can sense you bringing the camera up to your face even before you have it completely against your face to reduce how laggy you perceive it to be. If you made the EVF sensor less sensitive, it would be more laggy, as it wouldn't start switching to the EVF until the camera was closer to your face.
> 
> Yes ideally the EVF would just turn on faster, but I assume Canon has done everything they could to make it change over as fast as possible, so they had to also make the EVF sensor extra sensitive to reduce the perceived lag.
> 
> So again, with the current technology, you have to choose one, less sensitive or less laggy. I'm glad Canon made it as sensitive as it is to reduce the lag, even if it is occasionally annoying when it switches to EVF because my hand is too close to the sensor when using the touch screen.


I turned the screen off. Left it always on the evf and assigned fn bt to change between evf and screen.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 10, 2019)

Craig, any news on when we might see the firmware update?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 10, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Craig, any news on when we might see the firmware update?


I believe that Canon has said late September, so we have 3 weeks or so.


----------

